# Yes, you can buy an economical veneer hammer at the hardware store.



## Viking

Shipwright;

What is a veneer hammer?


----------



## bunkie

Shipwright,

Very cool. I especially like that it still works as a scraper.

Viking,

A veneer hammer is used to press veneer against the underlying substrate. Imagine a very dull blade set at 90 degrees to the handle. To use it, apply the glue to the veneer (it works best with hot hide glue), set the veneer in place and draw the blade of the veneer hammer on the surface of the veneer applying as much pressure are possible. You really don't use to to "hammer" the veneer, just to apply pressure. The design allows a tremendous amount of pressure to be applied. It's like using a J-roller, although one should never use that tool to apply veneer as it can damage the surface and it doesn't apply nearly as much pressure.


----------



## Schwieb

I'm of the opinion that there is really nothing new in the world just reapplications of the best of what works and a universal struggle to accomplish a required task. I've always been intrigued by how different cultures solve the same problem. At times I have felt guilty about using something that I already had and modifying it into a tool that would do what I needed as well or better and faster than if I had tried to make it. Not so much anymore. There are so many remarkably well designed tools available, that are relatively cheap compared to our time. None the less I always appreciate a fresh approach on things. I can see how this thing could work as well or better than "conventional" veneer hammers.


----------



## Viking

Thanks Bunkie!

I am a veneer sub-amateur!


----------



## shipwright

Actually hammer veneering can be done only with hot animal glue as it is dependant on the seal created at the edges of the veneer by the quickly cooling glue. As the glue cools and gels, it seals the edges. No more air can get under the veneer. Therefore if you "hammer" the air out you have exactly the same effect as a 100% efficient vacuum bag…....................but way cheaper and easier.

Here's an excellent video.


----------



## grizzman

i always enjoy finding a tool in disguise…lol..there usually much cheaper, but as you say, they might not be designed to hold the heat as you mention, but some things can be worked with, thanks for the review here and showing a tool that can be used for this application…i love saturdays…finding a new tool makes them even better…


----------



## bunkie

Shipwright, I didn't know that. I've yet to try using hot hide glue, but now I think I'd like to give it a try knowing that there's a cheap, effective veneer hammer out there. Thanks for sharing this!

Can you melt hide glue in a double boiler? Or do you really need to have the hot pot? I seem to remember that we're talking about a melting point somewhere between 140 and 200 degrees farenheit, is that right?


----------



## Kentuk55

Very interesting, and thnx for the link/s


----------



## shipwright

*bunkie*, Yes you can get away with a water bath in a kettle with a thermostat. 
The "Rival" available at Walmart in the USA (but not in Canada) is a classic. They are around $10.
200 degrees will kill your glue. 140 is optimum.










Keep an eye out. I'm preparing a "hide glue for beginners" blog.


----------



## grizzman

oh goodie, i need that blog,i have two cans of hide glue and have used it one time, and need as much knowledge as i can get on it, i would rather get it from you Paul then say a book, practical experience is the best…ill watch for it…grizz


----------



## cathyb

I agree with the Grizzman. Paul, it's high time that you started that book. You know we would all want an autographed copy. With your skills, you could probably have it out by Christmas. Sign me up for a copy please….


----------



## shipwright

Thank you Cathy, but I'll leave the book writing to the real experts. 
I'm still a novice …. except maybe at building boats.


----------



## Radish

Glad you posted the Rival solution, what a great deal as opposed to using the 300 dollar model.
Do you have to heat the hammer blade at all?

BTW, I for one would be highly appreciative of that Hot Hide Glue 101 blog. Thank you so much for sharing your skills.


----------



## shipwright

*Douglas*, No the blade doesn't need to be heated. 
The heavy metal hammers hold enough heat to re-soften and re-press little bits of marquetry that you want to adjust or repair.

The blog is here


----------



## Radish

Thanks! 
I have read another person's bit about using the hot-pot for glue. On his iteration his glue jar is down in the pot so that humidity aids in keeping the glue from skinning over. But as I have veneered not one board with hide glue, and my hot-pot is still in it's box, I will be the first to admit that I know not from which I speak…


----------



## shipwright

That's too tall a jar in my pot in that photo Douglas but there is a lid covering it.
A shorter jar like this one is more convenient. Keeping a loose lid on the pot will help a little but it always skins over. Just give it a quick stir with the brush and you're good.


----------



## stefang

Hi Paul. Somewhat ironic that a company sets out to make a special purpose tool only for it to be better (or at least as good) at another task. Creative thinking on your part. Maybe you should be made marketing director of that company!


----------



## Radish

I have one of those Bahco carbide scrapers








think I'll just clamp some rounded square brass stock in the tool head and try that. Thanks so much for showing a teaching moment, countless ones, actually. I have subscribed to your YouTube channel.


----------

